# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Micro CNC no 4 x floppy lasītājiem

## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika ienāca prātā ideja uztaisīt CNC no floppy mehānismiem. Tika latgalītē iegādāti 4x flopiji par 1Ls gab  :: 
Vadība pagaidām nav sajūgta kopā ar datoru bet gan izpilda mikrokontrollerī ierakstītu zīmējumu. Vadība sastāv no viena ATmega32 un četriem L293.
Darba gājiens ir aptuveni 15mm x 15mm x 15mm tāpēc nakam praktiskam šo iekārtu gandrīz nevar izmantot  ::   ::   :: 

[flash=480,385:14h0tqsw]http://www.youtube.com/v/QEA4E3CxocI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/flash:14h0tqsw]


Micro CNC Video darbībā

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Taču ieliec video!  :: 
Kā tas flomasteris cilājas? Vispār feini!  :: 
Beefs
edit: skaidrs! Super!  ::

----------


## andrievs

> ....nakam praktiskam šo iekārtu gandrīz nevar izmantot   ....


 Vienkārši KONFEKTE  !!!!  
Pieriebušies tie visi, kuriem vienmēr kaut kas merkantīli jāizurbj vai jāizfrēzē un tad jāpārdod   :: 

Tavs verķītis takš' dzied kā perkusijas klasē mūzikas skolu beigusi bitīte! Bauda klausīties!!!
Divus-trīs šādas dūjiņas salikt ansamblī, pieaicināt kādu džeku, kas uzkomponē speciālu partitūru un būs riktīgs youtube betselleris - tici man!

----------


## Vinchi

Micro CNC Video darbībā
Katrā sānā ir pa vienam mehānismam kas cilā flomi  :: 

Āaa un skaņa tiešām sanāca diezgan ritmiska, tikai man viņa atgādina kādreiz diskešu kopēšanu  ::

----------


## JDat

Nu moins! Izskataas super! Shis ir reaali labs! Vinchi ir riktiigs inzhenieris-konstruktors. Ko tik briivajaa laikaa nesabuuvees cilveeki ar veseligu humora izjuutu! Ta tik turpini!

----------


## juris90

ir pat ļoti labi.  ::  ka vienmer jasak ar mazam iericem un tad tik uz priekšu.

----------


## Jon

Super! Iemāci ierīcei vēl spirāli uztaisīt.

----------


## osscar

Labs veikums  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu respektiņš arī no manis  ::  Pašam gan cnc lietas īpaši nesaista, bet vienalga interesanti.

----------


## marizo

Skaisti!   ::  
Cik soļi ir mazajam kvadrātiņam viena mala?

----------


## Vinchi

> Cik soļi ir mazajam kvadrātiņam viena mala?


 Viena mala ir 16 soļi kopējais vitņu stieņa gājiens ir ap 172 soļi

----------


## malacis

Smuki.
Man patika muzika un andrieva doma par ansambli no šādām "bitītēm"  ::

----------


## Vinchi

> Man patika muzika un andrieva doma par ansambli no šādām "bitītēm"


 Redzēs ja atliks kāds brīvs brīdis būs jāpamēģina kaut ko uzkomponēt  :: )

----------


## Zigis

No praktiska pielietojuma:
varbūt ar šito var PCB zīmēt, aizstāt gludekli?

----------


## java

Njā, es pats ko tādu gribēju uztaisīt, bet aplauzos pie savas mehānikas neprasmes.  ::

----------


## Vinchi

> varbūt ar šito var PCB zīmēt, aizstāt gludekli?


 15mm x 15mm PCB var zīmēt  ::

----------


## abidox

šamējo var izmantot arī praktiski, pieliekot klāt ko līdzīgu šim:

http://radiokot.ru/lab/hardwork/26/

un tad jau var laist darbā, nu principā laba ideja sīku detaļu izgatavošanai.
Iemāci tam verķītim frēzēt un modelisti bariem nāks pie tevis lai uztaisi kādu sīku detaļu.

...un protams apsveicu ar veiksmīgu projektu - tiešām labs

----------


## Edzukins

WOW :O ģeneāli!!!
Tā sakārdināji, ka ar gribās uzbliezt, bet gan jau ka ar aplauztos pie mehānikas...

----------


## abidox

> Tavs verķītis takš' dzied kā perkusijas klasē mūzikas skolu beigusi bitīte! Bauda klausīties!!!
> Divus-trīs šādas dūjiņas salikt ansamblī, pieaicināt kādu džeku, kas uzkomponē speciālu partitūru un būs riktīgs youtube betselleris - tici man!


 paskatījos video - tā skaņa tiešām riktīgā

----------


## GTC

> Tavs verķītis takš' dzied kā perkusijas klasē mūzikas skolu beigusi bitīte! Bauda klausīties!!!
> Divus-trīs šādas dūjiņas salikt ansamblī, pieaicināt kādu džeku, kas uzkomponē speciālu partitūru un būs riktīgs youtube betselleris - tici man!


 


> Man patika muzika un andrieva doma par ansambli no šādām "bitītēm" 
> 
> 
>  Redzēs ja atliks kāds brīvs brīdis būs jāpamēģina kaut ko uzkomponēt )


 Kāpēc gan nē? Re kur par piemēru viens YouTube bestselleris:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht96HJ01SE4  ::  

G.

----------

